# N.MA/S.NH - Looking For A Game



## MojoGM (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello,

I'm looking to join a game (preferably D&D 3.5, though I'm open to try other setting and/or systems).  I work in Boston, live in Methuen, and would travel to southern NH if need be.

Looking for a group that meets on a regular basis (once a week/every other week/once a month, etc).  Weeknights would be ok depending on location.

I have a group that I play in currently on an irregular basis (usually on Sundays) so would prefer any other day (though we do not meet every Sunday so it could work depending on frequency of game).

I'm in my mid-30's, been gaming 20+ years, and could DM a future game.  Hoping to join in on the ground floor, but would be open to joining existing campaign.

My e-mail address is cdtorres72@mac.com 

Thanks!

~Chris


----------

